# Do you like TBT?



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

I like TBT but after today I've been having some mixed feelings idk why

how about you?


----------



## Cailey (Jan 24, 2016)

I mean with the younger crowd and their trash posts and responses / comments, I'm getting pretty fed up but whatever.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cailey said:


> I mean with the younger crowd and their trash posts and responses / comments, I'm getting pretty fed up but whatever.



yeah pretty much this. 
it seems to have gotten worse in the time i have even been a member.


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2016)

its kinda boring most of the time but im always bored


----------



## Jacob (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the site but a lot of my closest friends left so I just come on to hopefully find more.

A lot of members here are ruining it tho


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

i like it but sometimes it gets boring when there's nothing new


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

When you just go on here for Animal Crossing, it's fine. Just stay away from the art threads and Brewsters. Lol


----------



## MintySky (Jan 24, 2016)

Well today I was so close to quitting the forums. It is just annoying when people constantly reply to threads.


----------



## Llust (Jan 24, 2016)

it was alright at first, but there are some people who are really starting to piss me off and they pop up everywhere


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 24, 2016)

Jacob said:


> I like the site but a lot of my closest friends left so I just come on to hopefully find more.
> 
> A lot of members here are ruining it tho



I agree here about the newer members. 
Might leave soon depending on whether or not people continue to be immature and rude:\


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

i like this place a lot, it's a lot better than acc

edit: but i have noticed that there are some annoyingly rude new members :/


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 24, 2016)

The forums are fine and dandy I guess.  When there's events, it's fun.  When it's not, it's sometimes boring.  The art community is... erm... yeah.  And the Animal Crossing community is great.  Brewster's and the Basement are why I'm on hiatus.  I still come on everyday, mainly to stalk these places and watch all the drama and people get banned.  It's like a reality TV show, only funnier, and doesn't take an hour to buffer.  When TBT calms down I'll post a lot more, but until then, I'm paranoid that each post I make is going to stir up some unnecessary drama because everyone who reads it is gonna be bored and start a flame war for no apparent reason and someone's gonna get banned.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, it's fun, I enjoy earning tbt bells and trading with others! I had a lot of fun on this site just buying stuff and being part of this animal crossing dedicated forum


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> The forums are fine and dandy I guess.  When there's events, it's fun.  When it's not, it's sometimes boring.  The art community is... erm... yeah.  And the Animal Crossing community is great.  Brewster's and the Basement are why I'm on hiatus.  I still come on everyday, mainly to stalk these places and watch all the drama and people get banned.  It's like a reality TV show, only funnier, and doesn't take an hour to buffer.  When TBT calms down I'll post a lot more, but until then, I'm paranoid that each post I make is going to stir up some unnecessary drama because everyone who reads it is gonna be bored and start a flame war for no apparent reason and someone's gonna get banned.



that makes me kinda sad that people effect you like that. but i'm sure i would think the same way if it were me. 
i just wish people would stop "trying" to be funny and rude so often.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

the ppl suck now


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't really have an opinion on it I guess?

What's there really to have an opinion of? It's an online forum, we all know what we're expecting when we post here, or well, some of us don't but hey you have to start somewhere.

I guess my opinion would have to be of the userbase and... well... I still don't have much of an opinion on the general userbase because most of them are kids and early teens and people act really stupid at that age because thats just how it is, what can you do? I'll see myself in a lot of the stupid things the younger users do because that's the kind of stuff I would have done at that age, so... yeah

I don't really give people any serious attitude unless they cross a certain line - everything else is 99% jokes and art related tbh. A lot of that is lost in the translation from thought to text.



@Luca - Love yourself. The site stresses you out. Take a break.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2016)

I know that anyone who claims to leave will just be back the very next hour. You ain't fooling nobody.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 24, 2016)

It's great for animal crossing and trading and selling/buying stuff, but brewsters cafe is garbage tbh there are no intelligent conversations to be had
Not that I mind tho because at least my poop thread fits right in


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

its kinda boring without the ****posters honestly


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 24, 2016)

i like it for when i need to get trades done or when there are events that i can actually participate in, but otherwise it's getting pretty annoying. i basically just come on to see if there are interesting threads in brewster's (and that's pretty scarce these days) and check the random thoughts and what's bothering you threads in the basement. it takes about 5 minutes then i leave


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 24, 2016)

I like it. When I first joined though it was like every corner was a friendly face. Lately it's been more in the opposite direction.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> its kinda boring without the ****posters honestly



my thoughts exactly thank you

another animal crossing website i go on doesn't have ****posting and it's really boring


----------



## Goth (Jan 24, 2016)

The trash posts are actually sorta getting annoying now


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> its kinda boring without the ****posters honestly



ye but theres the blatantly annoying shtposter and the actual funny shtposter


----------



## Llust (Jan 24, 2016)

piichinu said:


> ye but theres the blatantly annoying shtposter and the actual funny shtposter



it's rare to see a funny **** poster though, all of them are just **** in general


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

yes we need big bang back ;( we need more insight on american idol being racist


----------



## RRJay (Jan 24, 2016)

i just joined. i kinda wish it was more active but it better than acc and thats all i can ask for, lol.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2016)

i don't hate the site i hate the little kids


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 24, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> yeah pretty much this.
> it seems to have gotten worse in the time i have even been a member.



Basically this. I've been posting less and less lately, and I mostly hop on here just to check in with the few people I've kinda befriended.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

It's okay. It's obvious at this point what the main issues are: "salty" people, edgy tryhards, and ****posters. I stick around cause I'm bored, but I don't think this site will improve much until the next main AC title and a new wave of fans come together.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like TBT but after today I've been having some mixed feelings idk why
> 
> how about you?



I think it would be good for you to follow Delishush on the spiritual journey away from TBT. I'm sure you'll eventually find that sacred place where you can spam, post memes, and keep the caps lock on all the time without worrying about being banned. You'll never find the promised land if you stay here on TBT, so I suggest that you stick to these fascist mods by ditching their stupid website. You're too good for to stay here in the wasteland known as TBT.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 24, 2016)

its alright I guess

I mean I'm still posting, so either I'm at least ok with it or just a complete masochist


though I do drop off from time to time, but that doesn't really have anything to do with the site


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

RRJay said:


> i just joined. i kinda wish it was more active but it better than acc and thats all i can ask for, lol.



this, except i joined in november. i'm really surprised at how much hate there is for this website considering how great it is


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I think it would be good for you to follow Delishush on the spiritual journey away from TBT. I'm sure you'll eventually find that sacred place where you can spam, post memes, and keep the caps lock on all the time without worrying about being banned. You'll never find the promised land if you stay here on TBT, so I suggest that you stick to these fascist mods by ditching their stupid website. You're too good for to stay here in the wasteland known as TBT.



that was beautiful


----------



## RRJay (Jan 24, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> this, except i joined in november. i'm really surprised at how much hate there is for this website considering how great it is



there are things that could be tweaked and improved but you know, its a overall great forum and i dont understand how someone can not like a forum just bc they cant shtpost, lol.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure it's ok, I like playing the games in the basement when I'm bored, or reading stuff in the Brewster's Cafe. It was good when I used to trade and needed bells and was looking for villagers, but I got most of my villagers and have tons of bells now, and my friends don't really play ACNL anymore. I haven't been on as much recently, so I don't know about all the posts people aren't liking and stuff


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 24, 2016)

RRJay said:


> there are things that could be tweaked and improved but you know, its a overall great forum and i dont understand how someone can not like a forum just bc they cant shtpost, lol.



People who s***post don't want to go to a forum that's totally uncensored because they would get bored very quickly with everyone s***posting and no one caring. They deliberately seek out sites with moderation because they like to rebel against authority and annoy people and get attention. So when they say they hate censorship, they are just lying because they could find uncensored forums if they really wanted to.


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I think it would be good for you to follow Delishush on the spiritual journey away from TBT. I'm sure you'll eventually find that sacred place where you can spam, post memes, and keep the caps lock on all the time without worrying about being banned. You'll never find the promised land if you stay here on TBT, so I suggest that you stick to these fascist mods by ditching their stupid website. You're too good for to stay here in the wasteland known as TBT.



sometimes i just want to raise u to the heavens like simba


----------



## RRJay (Jan 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who s***post don't want to go to a forum that's totally uncensored because they would get bored very quickly with everyone s***posting and no one caring. They deliberately seek out sites with moderation because they like to rebel against authority and annoy people and get attention. So when they say they hate censorship, they are just lying because they could find uncensored forums if they really wanted to.



true. i truly just despise attention seekers. like please go somewhere else. TBT doesn't need spammers, if youre not here to actually contribute to the forum then please just get over yourself... but im sure this will just make them want to shtpost even more so ill shut up now


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People who s***post don't want to go to a forum that's totally uncensored because they would get bored very quickly with everyone s***posting and no one caring. They deliberately seek out sites with moderation because they like to rebel against authority and annoy people and get attention. So when they say they hate censorship, they are just lying because they could find uncensored forums if they really wanted to.



actually its usually to make these 3 members (i won't name names) really mad and it usually works


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 24, 2016)

carfax alt said:


> actually its usually to make these 3 members (i won't name names) really mad and it usually works



Yeah. It is the people who get extremely annoyed who encourage the spammers to keep spamming. It would be much more effective to ask people to stop paying attention to spammers than it would be to ask spammers to stop spamming. Deprive them of their oxygen and they suffocate.

Along these lines, I think the mods have to do a better job of cracking down on mini-modding. Mini-modding usually escalates arguments.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2016)

Meh, I liked the community better when I joined and the few months after I came back from hiatus. Recently I just haven't been liking TBT as much because of some of the various reasons people have already mentioned in the thread. I still come on to play games in the Basement or just a post a bit, but there were times I considered leaving the forums.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

It's ok? I mean, lately all these *****y butt hurt people get on my nerves because if you make a thread that they don't like you should be banned. -_-


----------



## cIementine (Jan 24, 2016)

this place is cool. some of the spam threads recently have been quite entertaining, but I also think they're extremely desperate attempts of being funny which puts me off most of them, but I partake sometimes for a laugh. on the other hand, there are a lot of members here that I like, and others I don't like as much, but that's ok.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 24, 2016)

Do I not see these people because I only ever go on villager trade and tbt marketplace? 
I haven't encountered any of that ._.


That said, I wish the forum was more active, but the game _is_ a few years old.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 24, 2016)

I got banned once

Best month of my life.

Jk, but like, if I hated this website I wouldn't be on it, right?


----------



## Azza (Jan 24, 2016)

When I first joined TBT was great. It has started to become real crappy the past few weeks though. It's a shame some people just have to ruin it for everyone. Oh well, I guess every good thing has to come to an end eventually....

Oops I forgot to answer the question. Well, not really anymore. I only come on here for smash and splatoon. Brewsters used to be enjoyable.

Guess I'll be waiting for the next *good* AC game so we can get some new people in here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 24, 2016)

Azza said:


> Guess I'll be waiting for the next *good* AC game so we can get some new people in here.



You just mean the next mainline Animal Crossing title, right?

Because, you know, quality is subjective and all.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2016)

I miss all the old regulars that were around when I first joined, but that was a long time ago and, of course, things change. We have to change as a community. My only hope is that we change for the better, not the worst. I think we're doing a considerably good job of that so far! I'd like to think so, at least.


----------



## Tao (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> its kinda boring without the ****posters honestly



**** posters can be fun.

But there's a difference between **** posters that take the concept of **** posting and craft it into humorous paragraphs of beautiful comedic literature we can all enjoy...and whatever it is you do.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 24, 2016)

I wouldn't be here if I didn't. 

I just report whatever brings bad to the site.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 24, 2016)

A lot of the younger users on this site aggravate me at times. Like okay the spam threads are funny but when you keep using the word "salt" 10 times in every sentence you write and post, it's... Well, stupid and annoying and boring. Idk, I guess I shouldn't complain too much, as when I was 13/14 years old, I was the same too, and sure it's funny for a while but then you realise actually how you've got better things to do than to waste so much of your life taking an Animal Crossing forum so seriously. 

People ought not to take the forums so seriously. If a spam thread annoys you, just don't read it. If someone's being rude to you, just ignore them/block them and move on with your life. If people are making you upset and are bullying you then report them or block them. There is one thing I really dislike about this site and it's how people take the drama and everything on here so seriously at times. When members make huge "I'm sorry" threads to apologise, it's like... No, you don't need to say sorry, it's JUST a forum, that's all it is and that's all it ever will be. It's supposed to be a place you can go to in your free time to enjoy and if you're not enjoying it then just spend your time doing something else.


----------



## focus (Jan 24, 2016)

some people are kind of a-holes but thats ok xoxoxoxo peace and blessings


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 24, 2016)

I like it but it gets boring around here.

But when I start having fun people end up getting ban (Rip Delishush)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> its kinda boring without the ****posters honestly



Honestly that's what I think too


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2016)

Other than the spam threads, I like it overall.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> A lot of the younger users on this site aggravate me at times. Like okay the spam threads are funny but when you keep using the word "salt" 10 times in every sentence you write and post, it's... Well, stupid and annoying and boring. Idk, I guess I shouldn't complain too much, as when I was 13/14 years old, I was the same too, and sure it's funny for a while but then you realise actually how you've got better things to do than to waste so much of your life taking an Animal Crossing forum so seriously.
> 
> People ought not to take the forums so seriously. If a spam thread annoys you, just don't read it. If someone's being rude to you, just ignore them/block them and move on with your life. If people are making you upset and are bullying you then report them or block them. There is one thing I really dislike about this site and it's how people take the drama and everything on here so seriously at times. When members make huge "I'm sorry" threads to apologise, it's like... No, you don't need to say sorry, it's JUST a forum, that's all it is and that's all it ever will be. It's supposed to be a place you can go to in your free time to enjoy and if you're not enjoying it then just spend your time doing something else.



Yeah, I hardly read them anyways, but I still have to see them all lined up here on Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 24, 2016)

well, if i didn't like tbt, then why would i be here?


----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2016)

I liked it better when I first joined, but I suppose that's just because I had more friends and I'd gotten used to all of the people who regularly came online before. Most of the friends I've made on here don't come around very often or stopped coming on entirely, so coming on feels sort of empty in a way for me now since I don't really talk to anyone, but I still come on so I must still like it for some reason.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 24, 2016)

There are quite a few people who just kind of diminish the fun, but I still enjoy my faves on here and can often find good conversations.


----------



## sej (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't stay off this site, lol


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

You bet ur ass I do. I'm addicted


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

well obviously or i would have left


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

if you dislike it then don't go on here


----------



## Trundle (Jan 24, 2016)

I like it except for the Jacob guy. He's so white.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes I do!  I've happily wasted so many hours on here and talked to some cool people.  I just ignore annoying threads / people so nothing really bothers me.  To people that are criticizing the site, no body is making you come here, yes there are some lame people, they show up on every site - just ignore them, they are trying to rile you up.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> well obviously or i would have left



You've already wasted half of your life on this site, so you might as well go all the way now.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, or I wouldn't be here. Out of all the forums I have been apart of, this one has the nicest people by far.


----------



## himeki (Jan 24, 2016)

Meh, it's alright. I used to really enjoy RPing here, but since a lot of newer members joined and started making spam RPs with single line responses I stopped. I mostly use it for art now :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> You've already wasted half of your life on this site, so you might as well go all the way now.



so uh shes 4 years old?


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 24, 2016)

I still like it honestly, then again I've only been here for a week. I just kind of ignore the more annoying people and do what I can to make other people laugh and smile since it's really all I can do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Meh, it's alright. I used to really enjoy RPing here, but since a lot of newer members joined and started making spam RPs with single line responses I stopped. I mostly use it for art now :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no, 24

and nah not really i joined in 2013 let's see when i was 21 then.


----------



## abc123wee (Jan 24, 2016)

I've never had a bad experience, to be honest. But then again, I'm somewhat newer.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 24, 2016)

There's too many spam posts and threads.
Before I loved it, but now I'm starting to despise it a bit. TBT is really going downhill as of right now.


----------



## Dim (Jan 24, 2016)

It's A LOT more active than the forum I used to go to, I'll give it that. Nobody seems to communicate as much though. I don't have any close friends here. :/


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

there's a lot of nice and friendly people on here c:

but at the same time I get surprised when buttholes start saying things and being rude to others

I thought animal crossing players would all be nice xc


----------



## Beardo (Jan 24, 2016)

I mean, I spend a lot of time on here, and though some changes could definitely do some good, overall it's a nice website.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 24, 2016)

piichinu said:


> ye but theres the blatantly annoying shtposter and the actual funny shtposter



Aren't you both?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 24, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Aren't you both?



haha ur funny


----------



## Llust (Jan 24, 2016)

meowduck said:


> there's a lot of nice and friendly people on here c:
> 
> but at the same time I get surprised when buttholes start saying things and being rude to others
> 
> I thought animal crossing players would all be nice xc



this is the internet, how did you expect everyone to be nice


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 24, 2016)

When I first joined TBT in 2014 it was cool and had great members.

Now after over a year in such that there's still a few great members while most of others that I knew left the forums.

Given that the vibe here is so/so and im not here as much.

Just hope when the next AC game comes out that the awesome vibe that was here when I joined these forums returns one day.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 25, 2016)

It looks like the original poster made her decision... or the decision got made for her.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 25, 2016)

I like this site, but apparently its starting to get worse according to everyone else.

The only reasons I joined this site were:

1. To escape from Animal Crossing Community.

2. To go on another AC forum.

3. To find people to play ACCF with me.

Honestly ACC is better in terms of actual AC discussion, but TBT is better in terms of wifi, rules, bell shop, staff, and maybe even the off topic board.


----------



## Llust (Jan 25, 2016)

im starting to really hate it, but i stick around to pass time. there are some new members that are annoying as ****. the **** posters have died down a bit, so thats good, i guess


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 25, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> 3. To find people to play ACCF with me.



Not for nothing, but how in the world were you planning on doing this? What with the DS and Wii's online service for games being disconnected and all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> It looks like the original poster made her decision... or the decision got made for her.



they got sacrificed to appease our admin lords


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 25, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> Not for nothing, but how in the world were you planning on doing this? What with the DS and Wii's online service for games being disconnected and all.



I have this private server on my wii that someone else made, but on ACC you were never allowed to tell anybody how to get it but like 3 people were interested but didn't have it and it really bugged me so I moved to here in hopes I would finally be able to play with someone. Luckily, the rules seem better here.

I'm mixed about trashposting but honestly I can just avoid it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not a particularly social person. I only consider someone a friend if I've talked to them for years and really get to know them. As such, most of the reason I come here is for "business" rather than companionship. 

I like buying in-game items and villagers for Animal Crossing, and sometimes other things like Pokemon, so it's a useful site. 

I do find it a bit annoying that some people only want optimistic, positive responses no matter what the topic is. But eh.

It's a nice place to hang out and discuss things but I have no real attachment other than achieving my own ends and maybe participating in contests (like the Christmas ones last month) and whatnot.


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 25, 2016)

i like tbt
because i can be nice to people c:


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

IZZY NO

anyway yeah tbt is cool and people should just ignore the ****posts if they're that annoyed by 'em


----------



## Farobi (Jan 25, 2016)

After TBT restricted trading TBT Bells for Steam Games, I became a lot less active. It sucks that I spent so much time on something and then poof I couldn't get it anyway. So I have like 20k TBT and I have no idea what to do with it ╮(╯ل͜╰)╭


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 25, 2016)

Farobi said:


> After TBT restricted trading TBT Bells for Steam Games, I became a lot less active. It sucks that I spent so much time on something and then poof I couldn't get it anyway. So I have like 20k TBT and I have no idea what to do with it ╮(╯ل͜╰)╭


*cough* give it to me *cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like the animal crossing part of it that's how I came to love the forums everyone there is just so nice and helpful but now it runs on TBT and some parts of the forums are ****holes.


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 25, 2016)

I guarantee the people in brewster cafe don't even play acnl.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 25, 2016)

Farobi said:


> After TBT restricted trading TBT Bells for Steam Games, I became a lot less active. It sucks that I spent so much time on something and then poof I couldn't get it anyway. So I have like 20k TBT and I have no idea what to do with it ╮(╯ل͜╰)╭



send it to me

I'll buy every mailbox and a bunch of name changes just because


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 25, 2016)

Lately it's been getting on my nerves


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Well I haven't yet encountered a rude person in like forever on here, but the threads here are really boring at times.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 25, 2016)

I mean yeah I've gotten heated about some people just being completely ignorant to etiquette in a lot of threads, but I don't let that detract from my overall feelings about the forums.... I don't have anyone too particularly close on here, but I love everyone on here in general! For each bad post or experience I have there are numerous others to make up for it.... I have stuff going on in real life that doesn't compare at all to anything on here, so this is still used as an escape from real world bs


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 25, 2016)

Despite some people being obnoxious, I still like coming to this site. It gives me something new to read pretty much all day, even if I don't participate in each discussion I'll usually read through everything.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't particularly like it, no, but posting gives you forum currency and that's pretty damn useful if you play a handful of the more popular games around here (even ACNL excluded) so I'll be here, regardless, until I tire of said games.


----------



## boujee (Jan 25, 2016)

Tbt is like checking my Facebook status or if there's any Twitter updates/feedbacks. I login to get entertained or to snag some art(mostly because some really good artist come here then bounce so I have to be on my A-game). Other than that that's it. Everyday is the same sht but different toilet, sometimes it's a really fcking boring day other times it's interesting but some people here don't like fun so they report or do some mini-modding. Then as time goes by every poster seems to be the same: edgy, weird, edgy-mature, edgy-stupid, sassy, children vs children-adults, the failed troll, the troll, sht posters, failed sht posters, mini-mods, overly sensitive, the tries to not appear as sensitive but actually has a sht ton of problems in real life, the fake-politicians, boring conversation starters, war-babies, that one weirdo who posts about how pedophilla is okay or incest, the intimidators, cowards, the attention whores, the self-diagnosis, the sympathies, the nerds, the cinnamonbon, the burnt cinnamonbons, the complainers, Koreanboos, weeboos, the thread stalkers, drama-starters, the hoarders, the traders, the selling hack items for tbt, the shtty artist, the really good artist, that one artist and who just joined and askes for a price check, veterans from tumblr, the artist who's  art is still shtty but wants a price check, the one who is supposed to be on hiatus but still logins in, and then you got the people who still plays animal crossing, like literally plays it and has no idea what the Brewster cafe is. 


There's probably a lot more. Overall this site is hilarious.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 28, 2016)

I like the AC forum. Those general discussion forums seem to be filled with a much younger crowd that I'm not really interested in.


----------



## Aali (Jan 28, 2016)

Cailey said:


> I mean with the younger crowd and their trash posts and responses / comments, I'm getting pretty fed up but whatever.



I feel the same way, at the very end of 2015/the very start of 2016 we had a ton of new accounts who were spammers, impatient, rude etc.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 28, 2016)

Riyadh said:


> I guarantee the people in brewster cafe don't even play acnl.



you're right, i know nothing about acnl lol.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like TBT but after today I've been having some mixed feelings idk why
> 
> how about you?



I've been feeling the same way lately. The people on here are quite sensitive and the rules are extremely strict.


----------



## seliph (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> I've been feeling the same way lately. The people on here are quite sensitive and the rules are extremely strict.



didn't you say you were gonna quit like 8 times already


----------



## cIementine (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> I've been feeling the same way lately. The people on here are quite sensitive and the rules are extremely strict.



if you hate this place so much (which is evident in a few of your posts), then why are you still here? 
not saying i'd like you to leave, you seem pleasant enough.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 28, 2016)

I wouldn't be here if I didn't like it. There are good _and_ bad things about TBT. The same is true for most forums. I'm not afraid to put someone on ignore if they tick me off. And I won't go into a thread where I know there will be a lot of nastiness. I think the "safest" areas are the AC-related boards, so I spend most of my time there.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 28, 2016)

I like this place, but spam threads can get out of hand. I used to post in them, but now, I just avoid them. I'll report the spam threads at my own will and leave the spam thread.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

jinico said:


> didn't you say you were gonna quit like 8 times already



I have a friend on here who convinced me to stay a couple of times. This time I feel like Im reaching the end of my stay.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> I have a friend on here who convinced me to stay a couple of times. This time I feel like Im reaching the end of my stay.



If you are going to leave, then stop talking about it and just say goodbye to whatever friends you have on this site or tell them how they can contact you elsewhere.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If you are going to leave, then stop talking about it and just say goodbye to whatever friends you have on this site or tell them how they can contact you elsewhere.



That's what I will be doing for a few days. I really don't want to leave but the people on this site love making drama and its not good for my mental health to stick around it.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> That's what I will be doing for a few days. I really don't want to leave but the people on this site love making drama and its not good for my mental health to stick around it.



Maybe you should stay away from the areas/topics that upset you. But, yeah, a short break will probably do you good.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't get why so many people here are commenting that they don't like the forum. If you don't like it, just leave? lmao


----------



## rynnamomisa624 (Jan 28, 2016)

Well i meet a lot of nice people so far. I haven't meet any immature or rude one yet. May be it's because i'm new. May be i'm the rude and immature one DX

(sorry if i offend anyone)


----------



## wassop (Jan 28, 2016)

there's a bit of drama now and then , but overall i can't think of anybody i dislike . everybody is so unique and there's always something for you to do or say ( :


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

tbt's pretty cool. i mean you're always going to have trolls and mean people anywhere online, and although i've of course seen it around here, it's not too bad compared to some other places. most people on here are really nice anyway. i usually prefer the older members because they're often more mature, but i have some good younger friends on here who are just as, if not more, mature as older players.
i also like how i can buy/trade services or items on here. it helps me find items i really want in acnl but can't get otherwise. it also kind of boosts my motivation to play acnl.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 29, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> It's ok? I mean, lately all these *****y butt hurt people get on my nerves because if you make a thread that they don't like you should be banned. -_-



That's exactly what has been happening to me lately. A certain user (not saying any names) kept getting in my face over the last few weeks about how he doesn't like what I said in my blogs and threads. People love to cause drama over things they don't agree with.


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes, if it wasn't for tbt I would never have gotten that blasted afternoon tea set  lol


----------

